# Haut mit photoshop etc ?!



## Hellokiiitty (8. April 2008)

Hallo Leute meine Frage ist, wie ich es schaffe die Haut so Hinzubekommen wie diese beiden Bilder dort !
Ich habe es nun schon in mehreren Foren versucht Informationen etc zu finden...
aber niemand konnte mir helfen bzw kein thema war das was ich suchte...


also ich bitte herzlich um hilfe & schonmal danke im voraus :]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. April 2008)

Hi Hellokiiitty und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de Wenn du diese reine Haut meinst, hab ich zwei wunderbare Tutorials für dich: 
Digitale Schönheitskur
[VIDEO ] Photoshop - Digitale Schönheitskorrektur
 Viel Erfolg und Grüße


----------



## Hellokiiitty (8. April 2008)

ich meine nicht nur diese reine haut... wenn man schaut sieht das make up so verstärkter aus & die haut ein bisschen "puppenartig"
..

trotzdem danke.. denn das eine video war nicht schlecht
doch das nächste problem ich benutze Photoshop 7 wo es leider diesen verwackeln nicht gibt...

hoffe ich bekomme nochmehr antworten 

THX


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. April 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

Jan erklärt doch in seinem Texttutorial, wie es auch mit früheren Versionen von Photoshop funktioniert, auch ohne Verwackeln.  
Vielleicht können wir auch etwas genauer helfen, wenn du uns deine bisherigen Arbeiten zeigst und erklärst, wo du nicht weiter kommst.

Grüße

P.S. Achte bitte auch weiterhin auf die Netiquette, vor allem die Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.


----------



## Luna1000 (8. April 2008)

Hallo Hellokiiitty,

Damit die Haut Puppenartiger wird musst du den Hochpassfilter weglassen, so dass keine Poren und Strukturen von der Haut durchkommen. Wenn du die Haut so hell haben willst musst du vielleicht etwas mit Farbton und Sättigung oder auch Tonwertkorrektur in dem Gsichtsbereich rumspielen.
Zum Makeup denke ich, dass dies auch nachträglich mit PS aufgetragen wurde. Also einfach mit einem Pinsel auftragen und die Hauptdeckkraft dementsprechend runtersetzen. Einfach ein bißchen rumprobieren. 

Grüße Luna

Edit: auf das Rouge kannst du auch einen Weichzeichner anwenden, dann verteilt es sich schön


----------



## Leola13 (9. April 2008)

Hai,

du kannst dich ja mal bei photoshop-weblog durch die beauty Tutorials wühlen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

